# [SOLVED]Opera i flash

## kurak

Witam, problem już katowany setki razy na forum, ale nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić, a mianowicie, wygląda to tak: zainstalowałem sobie netscape-flash, no i flash sie ładuje, ale np. na http://video.google.pl/ po kliknięciu na jakiś filmik, odpala sie flash, ale jest czarne tło z napisem "Bufforuje....". Ma ktoś jakąś recepte na w miare sprawdznie działającego flasha? openmotif też posiadam..

----------

## pressenter

Problem z kompatybilnością flasha i opery faktycznioe jest stary jak świat i raczej do dzisiaj nikomu nie udało się go w pełni rozwiązać, chociaż musze przyznać, że w Operze 9.20 można już przynajmniej sensownie reklamy zamykać. Na Twoim miejscu jednak na Google Vids bym nie liczył. Ja problem rozwiązałem w lamerski sposób:

```

emerge epiphany

```

  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

I pod KDE też Ci lata epiphany? Bo chciałbym zauważyć, że korzystam z KDE.. i nie wiem czy jest sens się w to pchać.

btw. Ja chce Opere a nie epiphany  :Smile: 

----------

## garwol

bylo juz o tym niedawno   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548198.html

trzeba zmienic sciezke do pluginow na taka jak gdzies w tym temacie

----------

## kurak

Bez zmian, zrobiłem tak jak jest opisane, i wciąż flash wyświetla "Loading..." i nic  :Sad: 

----------

## wirus

U mnie wyświetla filmy z tej strony prawidłowo

opera-9.20

netscape-flash-9.0.31.0

Ścieżki dostępu do wtyczek:

```
/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins
```

----------

## kurak

Już sobie poradziełem. Pomogło:

```
OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN="1" opera
```

 Nie wiem czemu tak się dzieje, ale grunt, że działa :Smile: 

----------

